# KSL Legislature Story about DWR and Human Targets



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Uhmmmm....the link is at the bottom but here's the quote that made me want to duct tape my head before it popped:

"_We don't want people having accidents and shooting other people_," Cahoon told the committee.

Sooooo, we should practice personal protection on a **** rabbit target? Really? 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Here's the story:
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22213207&nid=14 ... featured-1


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I read this earlier and voted 

You never know about the vicious rabbits, they would kill you and everyone you have ever loved (given the chance).


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think that the KSL reporter quite understands the issue. The controversy isn't about allowing human-shaped targets at public shooting ranges - it's about the DWR not allowing those particular targets at _their_ public shooting ranges on days when the ranges are open to the general public.

The DWR says that they operate shooting ranges, in part, for hunter education purposes and to teach people about gun safety. According to them, human-shaped targets sort of contradicts their important message in their hunter education programs about never pointing a gun at somebody. Furthermore, they say that their ranges aren't about learning how to handle a gun for self-defense and say, instead, that their ranges are about hunting and wildlife.

From personal experience I know that the DWR does allow human-shaped targets for groups that reserve the range for special training purposes. They just don't allow the targets when the general public - especially kids - are there since, according to them, it sends a message they don't think is appropriate for a shooting range built around hunting and hunter safety.

I don't have any strong feelings about this tempest-in-a-teapot issue one way or the other. But I can understand their point of view about the ranges being about hunter safety and not practicing to shoot people, whether in self defense or not. From what I've read, it sounds like the DWR isn't married to their position on this either and would go along with whatever the legislature told them to do without putting up a fuss about it.


----------

